

GitHub down 2+ hours (and counting) - kevinastone
https://status.github.com/?2013-05-11

======
kevinastone
GitHub won't accept any code push or pulls while they're fixing their file
servers.

I know one of the benefits of DVCSs is that these outages don't immediately
affect your work, but GitHub seems to have a several hour outage more than
once a month. Why can't they keep their systems available?

~~~
notacoward
Priorities. When their availability problems start to affect their business
model, they'll devote more resources to availability. Until then, they seem to
feel that they have better things to do.

------
alanh
Huh. I used it successfully (pushing and cloning) several times over the last
three hours, including just fifteen minutes ago

~~~
kevinastone
Maybe its more localized. I haven't been able to push/pull since around 2pm
PST.

